# Dust collector blower only



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I want to buy a 3HP blower motor only for my existing system.
Having a devil of a time locating one.


----------



## RJH30518 (Feb 22, 2015)

I wanted to upgrade the motor / blower that I use, so I was monitoring the local craigslist and got a 2 Hp dust collector that I got for $85. There are a lot listed for $300 - $350, but if you don't mind waiting, you may get what you need.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's early, so forgive me…but do you want the motor, or the blower/motor assembly?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Motor blower assembly


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I'd just watch CL (or these forums under classifieds) for a used complete unit, take what you need and toss the rest. That said, PSI used to sell motor/blower assemblies for cyclones…don't know that I've seen any other outfit sell just the blower.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Good luck … I have been looking for one to put on top of my steel Super Dust Deputy for over a year now with no luck. PSI has a 2hp that lists at $395, but no 3hp motor/blowers.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You should be able to find a replacement motor/blower here. https://us.search.yahoo.com/yhs/web?&hspart=w3i&hsimp=yhs-syctransfer&type=W3i_NT,205,0_0,NewTab,20150103,20031,0,FF15,6923


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

MrRon your link comes up a blank page.

Somebody said ClearVue sold them, but I don't think they do.

I've contacted Cincinnati Fan but I expect they might be pricey.

I also plan to contact Penn State Ind see if they'll sell me just a motor/blower. I'm pretty sure they used to sell a 3HP.

CL is such a hit or miss with something like this, but I have thought about buying a whole unit if the price is right.

Thanks guys.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Clearview will sell you the parts to make a blower, the impeller motor and any associated electric stuff (you build the housing). But it will be a 5 HP motor and a 15" impeller…..quite a bit larger than you wanted. Still, may be worth pursuing.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry about that rwe2156. This one should work. http://www.ereplacementparts.com/


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Thx Fred,

I have the electrical capacity to do a 5Horse but my system is not very big. The longest run is about 25 feet to my TS.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Called Clear Vue $855 for 5HP motor/blower that's the smallest they have.

I'll probably bite the bullet but before I do I'll weigh the diff between a full cyclone unit $530 more instead of using the SuperDD I have now.

I've also got calls into Cincinnati Fan and Nederman.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Here is a link for you buddy

http://www.grizzly.com/search?sq=electrical+motors&pagesize=96

Hope this helps


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Called Clear Vue $855 for 5HP motor/blower that s the smallest they have.
> 
> I ll probably bite the bullet but before I do I ll weigh the diff between a full cyclone unit $530 more instead of using the SuperDD I have now.
> 
> ...


Using the dust deputy you have would be way undersized for the clearvue cyclone. There's a good chance, the separation would be very poor with the amount of air that the clearvue motor and impeller can move.


----------

